

The rise of the destructive programmer - hawke
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/The+rise+of+the+destructive+programmer

======
stevengg
_That person is probably still alive and living the good life on a tropical
island_

Reminded me of the Mcnugget scene from the wire

 _Wallace: Man, who ever invented these, yo these are off the
hook...motherfucker got the bone all the way OUT the damn chicken. 'Till he
came along, niggas been chewin on drumsticks and shit gettin they fingers all
greasy, till he sad 'leave the bone' - figured out some way to make real
money.

Poot: You think the man got paid?

Wallace: who?

Poot: The man who invented these. (Holds up McNuggets)

Wallace: Shiit, he richer than a motherfucker.

D: Why...? Did he get a percentage?

Wallace: uh...why not?

D: Nigga, please. The man who invented them things - just some sad ass down at
the basement of Mcdonald's, thinking up some shit to make some money for the
real players.

Poot: Naw, man that ain't right.

D: Fuck "right," it ain't about "right," it's about money.

Now you think Ronald Mcdonald gonna go down to that basement and say "hey
Mister Nugget, you the bomb! We sellin chicken faster than you can tear the
bone out, so i'ma write my clowney-ass name on this fat ass cheque for you!"
...Shit.

And the nigga who invented them things, he still workin in the basement for
regular wage thinkin up some shit to make the fries taste better or some shit
like that. Believe...

Wallace: Still had the idea though..._

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvq3Pf3j61c>

